# snowboarding after wisdom teeth pulled



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Sucks balls. Good luck. My jaw was so painful I couldn't even open it to eat for about five days. Other people I knew have had better luck than me. Everyone's experience is a bit different. 

Tell whoever picks you up to video you and ask if you are good to ride, and see what nonsense comes out.

Edit: liquid Vicodin is your friend


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Had all four removed when I was in the service. Two were impacted and they put me under for the operation. Woke up just as they shattered the third one to remove the pieces. YEEE-Ouch!!! A shitload of demerol later, I didn 't care if they went ahead and removed all my teeth! :thumbsup:

You with look like Alvin from the chipmunks, but vicodine will be your best friend afterwards. Be _ABSOLUTELY SURE _to take the first pain pill BEFORE the pre op sedation wears off! I forgot after my operation. That, is a room in hell you do not want to visit!!




Seriously, your biggest concern will be avoiding "dry socket!" Be sure to ask your dr. about engaging in strenuous activity so soon after. If you dislodge the clots, you will be in a _world_ of shit!




....aside from all that? -Meh- :dunno: It's not so bad!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Pain wise it depends on the person.

For me, I had all 4 wisdom teeth taken out, two were impacted and had to be broken up, and I was up and about as soon as I woke up from the anaesthetic. No swelling, not much pain and had no problems eating/drinking liquids the same day.

However, my sister went through the same thing and was in bed for 3-4 days and was unable to do anything except sleep and lie down.

As far as snowboarding goes though, seems like a bad idea to do it so soon since you'll still have massive holes in your mouth that will still be clotting and healing. You're meant to be avoiding strenuous physical activity while the hole heals up, so it's not really an issue of pain, but just the healing process requiring time and low impact activity.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

not worth it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

292s and stay in bed for 3 days. Fuggedaboudit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wut...pop and extra one or two, feel no pain...be a hero...til it wears off


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wut...pop and extra one or two, feel no pain...be a hero...til it wears off


And once you get those vics in, you'll be able to open your mouth wide enough to drink a beer


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Wasn't so much the extractions but the vicodin/percocet (can't recall which) that had me feeling like a floating head, vomiting for three days.

Just allow your body time to heal. Snowboarding will still be there.


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

I had two lowers pulled... Eventually... They didn't want to come out, and the dentist almost broke my jaw pulling out the first one. The second one he had to break into pieces to remove.

Took a Tylenol 3 the day after, and was fine the day after that.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I had one removed without going under, it was hardcore. I was under for the other three. Limited pain, but the last thing I'd do afterwards is go snowboarding. My jaw felt like someone stood on it while they pried my teeth out with a crowbar. I was uber worried about getting drysocket so I did eveything I was told. I did manage to eat a carne asada burrito about 3 hours after, but after finding pieces of meat in my old teeth holes I stuck with the liquid diet for two days. Jamba juice was my friend...as was my vaporizor. 

So yeah, if I were you I might not get too pumped about snowboarding two days after...then again, everybody is different.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Jesus what a bunch of wusses. you'll be fine, if you can handle the pain.


----------



## coffeemiller (Dec 10, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Jesus what a bunch of wusses. you'll be fine, if you can handle the pain.


Agreed, a few years back I had my uppers removed, and 2 fillings done, jumped in the truck and went sledding in Golden for 3 days. Of course they were straight pulls, no impaction.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Had four removed a month ago, went super easy except for the sound: think wood floor slats being twisted until they splintered: bring headphones. Pain meds will take care of pain. Screw up your clots from exertion, suction or exerted breathing can screw you up in ways you don't want like dry sockets. Avoid straws and don't smoke: edibles only My advice came from my dentist who I ride with regularly, not the surgeon: if you're lucky enough to get out without much pain why risk screwing it up and adding a problem?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Jesus what a bunch of wusses. you'll be fine, if you can handle the pain.


I'm sure you can't even remember, that was like fifty years ago right?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's not the pain but whether the sutures will hold. And that depends on how badly they are impacted or how much of a hack the surgeon is. If you outright ask the surgeon he's going to say no way regardless. So I would try to get a feel in a round about way how botched your mouth really is. 

Mine were not impacted at all, I was in the office a total of 10 minutes, what I thought was him pricking me with the Novocaine was actually him popping the tooth out. Others can be in there hour(s) and have a gaping hole in their mouth that at altitude and under higher blood flow is just going to not handle it and you'll be leaving a trail of blood down the slope. On the plus side there will be plenty of snow to pack it with.


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

It depends on how far they're grown in. Mine were fully moved in but had to go because one had infected my gums. When they got pulled, the surgeon said they were super easy and I felt fine. I went and played a water polo tournament that night and just avoided punched in the face. You'll have to play it by ear. Hopefully it all goes well for you.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Why has no one else thought of this? Skip the surgery and go boarding!!:yahoo:


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

tannersdad said:


> Why has no one else thought of this? Skip the surgery and go boarding!!:yahoo:


It's a pain to get the surgery scheduled sometimes. Not all dentists do the surgery so you have to go through a sister company and that requires paperwork which requires time to process. It's just an annoyance.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Had all 4 out a couple of years back and I was fine the next day

Only problem was being groggy as hell for a couple of days due to not being able to eat much (other than soup) and the painkillers (although I didn't take much). Don't think snowboarding would be very fun in that state 

Probably better to rest up - could always pretend to be in pain next week and take a couple of days off to ride


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

kalev said:


> Probably better to rest up - could always pretend to be in pain next week and take a couple of days off to ride


This is the proper answer. I'm thinking Sunday you may be fine to go, so take Monday and blame the surgery on a sick day.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Getting my wisdom teeth out was one of the worst experiences of my life. I literally had throbbing pains for at least two months afterwards. I was so miserable I grew a beard and haven't shaved it off since.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

I had them taken out 12 hours ago from now and feel great I have not taken any pain kills other than ibprophen. The doc said I could ride on Saturday depending on how I feel. Just can't ride park:yahoo:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

StrattonRider said:


> I had them taken out 12 hours ago from now and feel great I have not taken any pain kills other than ibprophen. The doc said I could ride on Saturday depending on how I feel. Just can't ride park:yahoo:


'Atta boy. Good to hear.

Now go wax that stick!


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

StrattonRider said:


> I had them taken out 12 hours ago from now and feel great I have not taken any pain kills other than ibprophen. The doc said I could ride on Saturday depending on how I feel. Just can't ride park:yahoo:


sweeet congratulations man. I'd heed the park warning though, don't wanna bust up your face while your mouth has holes cut into it. It gets messy really fast. Have fun!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

its been at least a decade since i had mine out.... and i can still remember the first meal of solid food i had after a week of nothing but slurpies and jello...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> its been at least a decade since i had mine out.... and i can still remember the first meal of solid food i had after a week of nothing but slurpies and jello...


I sat around on thanksgiving at my grandmas and drank beer through a straw. They had to dislocate my jaw to get all the teeth. I could barely open my mouth wide enough to fit the straw for the first few days. And straws are supposedly a no no. It was a week before I could even chew anything soft. Bad experience.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Why didn't you move surgery date to late April?


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

The doc said it had to be done ASAP because it was getting close to a nerve or something. :dunno:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

StrattonRider said:


> The doc said it had to be done ASAP because it was getting close to a nerve or something. :dunno:


More likely closer to his boat payment 

As an aside there was a great big red blotch of snow covered blood at the top of the lift this weekend. Couldn't help but thing of this thread.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Good to go…


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

f00bar said:


> More likely closer to his boat payment
> 
> As an aside there was a great big red blotch of snow covered blood at the top of the lift this weekend. Couldn't help but thing of this thread.


I had to go in for a consultation which was him looking and my X-rays that were sent to him before hand. All it was was a way to get 50 more dollars out of me


----------

